# Just ordered my R3!!



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know about my new purchase, I just ordered a 2011 R3 Dura-Ace bike and I feel as excited as a kid on Christmas!

I have been looking, riding, thinking, researching and driving myself nuts trying to find the right bike and after a 2 hour demo ride this past Sunday here in CO, I fell in love.

It will be a week before it actually arrives and I can't wait. This will be my first new road bike purchase in about 15 years (custom steel Serotta is my current bike) so am really looking forward to getting a new one!! Pictures to follow!

Thanks for listening


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm excited for you! Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow (Jul 3, 2009)

*I feel ya, congrats!*

Look at what the UPS man dorpped off today; cant wait to build it up.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Somebody stripped your bike!!! Man, that sux! At least they were nice enough to hang the frame to prevent damage, just like when they put cars up on blocks when the steal the wheels.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

You should've photoshopped the hanger out.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

*It has arrived*

I will post pics this weekend but this bike is a thing of beauty. I especially like the look of the ROTOR 3D cranks! I will finally be able to get out and ride it tonight, I picked it up Wed at my LBS and had my fitting which went well. They spent some time getting the saddle adjusted and once they did that, my upper body position ended up being perfect.

Props to my LBS, Boulder Cycle Sport in Boulder, CO. Friendly and knowledgeable staff. I also had the opportunity last week to meet Tom Danielson at their shop, what a great guy.

Ok, off to get my bottle cages, mounted and get this beauty on the road!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Good for you!! That's exactly what I want to do when the economy permits....


----------



## redranger (Jan 23, 2011)

any updates on the full build?


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

redranger said:


> any updates on the full build?


Well, yes there is an update. I have about 700 miles on my new R3 now. I ordered a 2011 R3 Dura Ace. I have been completely and totally happy with my purchase and I have never had such a big grin on my face as when I am riding this bike! I will be upgrading the Fulcrum Racing 7 wheels as soon as I can, but other than that, what a great bike.

I did have some issues with the ROTOR crankset (see Components forum for my issues) and my bike shop has spent several hours trying to correct the chain rub at the front derailleur when in my highest gear. It is not my weight (185 lbs) causing it to rub, the mechanic who weighs 150 can easilly recreate the problem. The ONLY solution they have found is to put on a Dura Ace crankset. My shop is dealing with Cervelo on this but I am really happy with the Dura Ace crankset.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats on your new R3, looking forward to seeing your pics and hearing about your first couple of rides.


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil (Jun 22, 2011)

congrats man! Loving Cervelo myself with my RS - post pics soon!


----------



## rqlt29a (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck wish I knew how to put together a bike.


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

Tested an R3 today with Rival and absolutely loved it It did everything well. I had previously wanted to get the RS until I rode this bike. With the upgraded components (crank, bar, stem) and added stiffness and reduced weight, the few hundred $$ isn't a bad deal


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

smankow said:


> Tested an R3 today with Rival and absolutely loved it It did everything well. I had previously wanted to get the RS until I rode this bike. With the upgraded components (crank, bar, stem) and added stiffness and reduced weight, the few hundred $$ isn't a bad deal


I was in the exact same boat as you. I test rode an rs and loved it, then test rode a r3 and knew I had found the one! I am getting mine September 8th...late in the season I know, but I emailed my LBS and they are willing to let me have it at 25% off ($2400+tax)!


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

which group did you go with? I really like the SRAM, but had a clunking in the BB. The shop says it's just a simple adjustment. Just not sure if it would continue or not. Still giving it some thought as a different shop in the area is starting to closeout the 2011 models. The testride shop doesn't discount models and even has a few of the 2010 RS's on the floor at full price!!!!!

I'm also considering a Kestrel RT1000 with full Campy Chorus that is a factory demo and looks like it hadn't been used.

Good luck with the R3 and enjoy it. I'll update soon.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Im going with Rival. I had the opportunity to test ride Rival and Red. The r3 with SRAM red and rotor crank was definitely a blast, but a bit pricey. Even at discount the LBS wouldn't drop below 4,000, too high for my budget. At almost twice the price and the same wheels I couldn't justify it.

This is actually my first road bike. I've read about too many stories about forum members buying a $1500 aluminum bike only to turn around a buy a carbon bike within the year, which is why I am jumping in with both feet and going with a nice mid level carbon bike now. I am stretching my budget though.

I began my search looking at a Madone 4.5 and Specialized Elite, both right around 2200. That was my budget, then discovered the RS and pushed my budget to 2600, then rode the r3 and really pushed wanted to push the budget to 3200, but knew I couldn't do that responsibly. The only reason I can get the r3 now is because of the end of season sale.

Good luck on your decision.


----------

